# River Permits for 2015



## Riverboat Works

Now is the time to apply for those permited streches of river. Check out the information on our Riverboat Works's blog post. It will lead you to applications, maps, shuttles, camping spots etc.

So now is the time to make sure your boat is ready for a multi-day stretch. Call us at (719) 539-9323 to get dialed into "trip leader status". That's what we do!


----------



## jspoon14

Thanks for the post, that was very helpful. First year submitting permits and its a lot to figure out.


----------



## mervo

Thanks Riverboat Works, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Blade&Shaft

Saweeeet link, good looking


----------

